
Everything I Needed to Know About Programming I Learned from BASIC - dshah
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001104.html
======
jkush
I started with C and then quickly realized that BASIC was _much_ more fun,
precisely because it was easier and therefore more fun.

